# What kind of dovetails are these?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

What kind of dovetails are these? And how do you make them?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Double dovetails... Kenbo has a tutorial thread here. :smile:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a tutorial on hand cut double dovetails by Woodhacker on Lumberjocks site. 

I've yet to try these, but I'm determined that my next box will be with DD, just need to decide on and obtain some contrasting wood.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

The proper name, actually, is OUTLINED dovetail but some folks do call them double dovetails

For more outlined joints, see: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_NO.htm


----------

